# BBD BABY... 183 gross ILLINOIS BUCK



## chad wright

I ve been hunting Illinois of over 15 yrs straight, on my family and friends private farm. Killed some real nice bucks over the years, but this one tops them all. I have alot of history with this guy. Last year I made a bad shot, hit him in the neck tracked him aways and knew he wasnt hurt that bad. I drove up there mid OCT to hang stands and put out trail cams. He was the first pic on the first camera a checked when I showed up on NOV the 9th. It was on after that, I hunted him very smart this yr. Hanging my stands just yrds into the timber and always waiting till after day light to cross the corn field and enter the timber. I had him at 60 yrds on my first sit, but he was trailing a doe and wanted nothing to do with me. I moved my stand at lunch about 40 yrds. I seen this buck a hand full of times the last couple of yrs but never before 10am. On the second morning sit I knew I seen every buck in the swamp chasing does but him. MY mom call cause my lil girl wanted to tell me happy huntin, well we were chating when i saw him walkin thru the swamp ALONE!!!! I told Haylee I had to go, I put the phone in my pocket pick up my grunt call. he was on a sting till 45 yrds he wasnt coming any closer. I let it fly AGAIN. He never ran one step from to time the arrow hit him, he would walk 15 yrds and stop, walk 15 yrds and stop, his mouth was wide open and the ole tail was waggin, It took him about 60 yrds to run out of blood. I saw him fall over and try to get up a few mins later. I immediately picked up the phone to start the calls and i noticed it was still on. Haylee never hung up the phone she was with me the whole time so I told her I just shot the big one. She was freakin out sayn she heard me grunting at him. She asked me who was I talking to before I picked the phone back up, I thought about I for a second and she was hearing me thanking the LORD. Hope you like the pics


----------



## live2fish247

Very nice buck. Congrats!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Marx

The only thing I don't like about the picture is ...............i'm not in it . You're a lucky man . What a trophy ?


----------



## WillieT

Wow! That's a pig. Congrats.


----------



## wet dreams

Great buck, my neighbor down the rd family has a farm in Brown Co, they go yearly and do good, he has been after me to go but I stay too busy this time of yr. One of these dayz maybe...WW


----------



## chad wright

I hunt in White co, The same county as Cambells whitetails, (Cambell cameras) The thing about Illinois is there are giants in every county. Not behind every tree but they kill biggins in every county. If you every get the opportunity to get up there you ll not regret it.


----------



## Rack Ranch

2freakin cool..Awesome story Chad!!


----------



## Mad Mike

Great buck Chad, congrats!


----------



## NitroNX898

Great buck, congrats


----------



## bobbyoshay

Incredible buck. Glad you got a second chance at him


----------



## threeredfish

nice


----------



## gulfcoastal

I love the pics and the story was great!


----------



## JFolm

Awesome story and shot! The second one that is.


----------



## Law Dog

Awesome buck, Congrats!


----------



## LaSalle30

Great story about a great buck! Memories to last a lifetime!


----------



## wacker

Heavy deer, Congrats!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Way to go!! BUCK ON!!


----------



## devil1824

Great story! Heck of a deer.


----------



## chad wright

*one more pic*

one more pic shows his 46 inches of mass


----------



## lx22f/c

Very nice!!!! Congrats 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## extgreen

great buck


----------



## Justin_Time

Awesome buck and story! Congrats!


----------



## Chunky

a super deer, congrats.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Freakin Bruiser. Congrats!


----------



## txdougman

*u da man!*

Magnificent!


----------



## royboy42

Heck of a buck, congrats


----------



## Pod

Awesome deer!! I lived in White County (Crossville) in the '60s. Back then it was a rare to even see a deer. Congrats on a super buck.


----------



## GSMAN

Great buck and great story! You will remember and tell that story for a long time to come! Congrats!


----------



## chad wright

POD Thats 2 funny!!! Thats exactly where I am, My family farms about 3500 ac there for over 100 yrs, I have pictures of my uncle with one of the first bow kills in that area around that time. If you ever make it back up there you have to stop at Meiers, its the only gas station at the 4 way. I eat lunch there everyday. They make a mean sandwich. Im fixin to jump in the truck n drive back up there to get one...LOL


----------



## dlbpjb

Truly AWESOME Illionis Whitetail.
Same goes here on family farm, one thing I like about the mid-west, on any given day one of those monsters walks right out. 
Headed back up in Dec to finish out the season, going to be hard to find one that even comes close but I will give hit hell.


----------



## Aggie87

wow thats one horny lookin buck..how many points yall say he was lol..freakin toad there


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Great story, Wow 46" of mass!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Way to go Chad thanks for the awesome report .


----------



## Trouthunter

If I missed it I apologize but what did that brute weigh?

Super buck by the way...congratulations.

TH


----------



## chad wright

Trouthunter said:


> If I missed it I apologize but what did that brute weigh?
> 
> Super buck by the way...congratulations.
> 
> TH


He field dressed 234 lbs 5yrs old


----------



## RogerB

congratulations - that's a great buck!!


----------



## Sharkhunter

Just awesome !! Congrats to you for a great buck !!!!


----------



## coup de grace

Yes Sir.


----------



## lazywader

Awesome Buck bud!! Congrats!! Great story with daughter still on phone!! Will be awesome she'll always have that memory of you grunting and taking buck


----------



## 535

congrats!


----------



## chad wright

HOLY ****!!!!!!I just looked at this almost 100,000 views..... Thanks everyone Getting the itch again!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Well it's a super buck and we all want to come help you shoot his brother so we're waiting on invitations 

TH


----------

